# Red Thread desperate



## kcabral81 (Jun 22, 2021)

The last five years and every summer it's the same issue. I have tried disease X, I do my irrigation starting at 4 am every other day, I tried the nitrogen blitz in the fall, I have done soil test, I put lime down every spring. I'm running out of ideas. Why do I get red thread every year. It seems to be more in the front of the house too…….


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Are you sure it's red thread? Do you have any pictures from when you start seeing it on the blades?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Lime every year? Why? How much lime your soil test said to do?

How much nitrogen per ksqft this year and last?


----------

